# Report: War Machine Arrested in Las Vegas



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

> Report: War Machine Arrested in Las Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From:
http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2009/2/9/754261/war-machine-arrested-in-la

Just another day in the life for War Machine- dude needs help to get his shit together.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

It's pretty abvious to anyone with a brain that he's just a dickhead. I think this proves the decision to cut him the Bellator Fighting Championships was a good one.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

This guy is out of control. Completely unresponsible and immature. He needs a role model.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man Chris Leben could be a positive role model for this clown, why do the refer to him as Jon Koppenhaver though? I though it was officially War Machine now, like as in Mr. Machine first name War.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Someone should take War Machine out to pasture and shoot him in the face. God this dude's a f*ck giraffe.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

A citizen's arrest? I thought that shit only happened in the police academy movies.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Awesome. That's all I can day about that. Just awesome. :thumb02:


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

We might be reading his obituary next if he doesn't get his act together.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

How long before he blogs about this I wonder. 

He's a moron. I thought he had potential on TUF, but he's just a straight up ******* loser.

He refers to himself in the third person... I mean this guy has some serious problems.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What would be your first clue? I mean the guy changed his name to war machine, I just love that Im sorry but I want video of when the balif reads the docket in court, nxt we have the state of Nevada against War Machine aka Jonathan Kopenhaver, He isnt ever getting a fair trial with a name like war machine.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Toxic said:


> What would be your first clue? I mean the guy changed his name to war machine, I just love that Im sorry but I want video of when the balif reads the docket in court, nxt we have the state of Nevada against War Machine aka Jonathan Kopenhaver, He isnt ever getting a fair trial with a name like war machine.


All you need to do is look at the guys Myspace page and within a minute or so you can see how much of a failure at life he is.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

The guy is a tool, but he definitely needs psychiatric help.

How many screwups does this guy need to make before people realize that he is one screwup away from killing someone? J/k, it's not really that serious, but people still need to keep an eye on him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey TMZ is reporting that Warmachine was arrested after trying to assault the securtity guards who were trying to escort him from a gay bar after he got into a fight.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

What can you say to this article?

How about: BWAHHAHASHHASHHAHHAHAHHAHAUHHAH!!!

http://www.tmz.com/2009/02/10/war-machine-busted-for-fighting-at-gay-club/



> Former "Ultimate Fighter" badass Jon Koppenhaver, who goes by the aforementioned MMA nickname, was picked up by Las Vegas PD for misdemeanor battery Saturday morning after allegedly getting into a tussle at Krave Nightclub -- a place described by one of their reps as "gay ... but very straight-friendly."
> 
> Cops tell TMZ security at Krave was escorting War Machine out of the club after a little brouhaha -- when he allegedly turned on security and starting punching them. Security made a citizens arrest until Las Vegas PD could show up.


WHAT A TOOL.:bye02:


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

And he's still on probation for beating someone up outside the gym. Doesn't look good.


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't know what to say. Anyone who legally changes their name to "War Machine" is obviously a tool. Getting in to a fight at a bar isn't really that big of a deal, but why fight with the bouncers?


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm gonna leave the whole gay club thing alone, because that is just too easy, as well as getting into a tussle with some security guards when you're supposed to be a professional fighter. However, on top of the battery charge, he need's to face at least a misdemeanor charge for having a stupid fu**ing name.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I wish I had a uterus, I would SO have this dude's babies.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Warmachine: 'Oh my God you ***!'
Man in pink shirt: 'Why exactly are you in this gay bar?'
Warmachine: 'Hold me'


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

i absolutely LOVE hearing news from war machine.. haha..

the guy is so out of tune with society that every story that comes up is another brilliant piece that can later be retold over and over again with the same quote been repeated by anyone that tells it..

guy who told the story: "haha.. that war machine guy is such a tool.. lol"

Legend.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Does anyone know if the Ultimate Warrior's legal name is "Warrior" or "Ultimate Warrior" ?


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

Hellboy said:


> Does anyone know if the Ultimate Warrior's legal name is "Warrior" or "Ultimate Warrior" ?


http://www.mahalo.com/Ultimate_Warrior


Seems his legal name is Warrior raise01:


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Idiot.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

In the infamous words of Hermes Franca... BUAHUAHAUAHAUAHUAHUAH!!!


----------



## iancw (Dec 30, 2007)

This made my day. I remember on his blog he would use homophobic remarks like "***" and just seemed to be a complete idiot. Now we gets busted at for a fight at a gay bar when he's on probation. I guess next stop for him is jail and we all know what goes on there. Amazing.


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

This is really annoying MMA always gets a bad rep for being a savage sport and this is why arseholes who shouldn't even be associated with the sport. Nobody can even take time to look at the skill in MMA because idiots like this make all MMA fighters to be just like him. Well done retard and yeah war machine as a name means your over compensating for something maybe this guy is a '***' himself and on that note prison will be fun for him.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

War Machine = Melvin Guillard, without the strength.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh come on Gulliard is much more emotionally stable.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Did he ever remove those fake lips of his ?


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

the first thing war machine should do is legally change his name back to jon koppenhaver


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Oh come on Gulliard is much more emotionally stable.


You know you're in trouble if Melvin Guillard is more stable than you are. Holy shit, I rarely say this and mean it, but War Machine might want to consider suicide. I'm not joking.


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

lol... what was war machine doing at a gay bar in the first place?


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

jeremy202 said:


> lol... what was war machine doing at a gay bar in the first place?


Probably picking up chicks.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

LoL, from his myspace page the day after he got arrested:


War Machine said:


> Last night an hour or so into going out I attempted to take a picture with a friend. The person that was taking it kept saying, “Do another one it’s blurry” this happened 4 times. Finally I was like “wtf, lemme see” Each picture was the same. The ENTIRE photo was crystal clear except my face was completely blurred. I mean you could see my neck, my shoulders, the background and he was perfect but yet in EVERY pic my face was totally blurred. It was like some shit out of a horror movie…it gave me a really eerie feeling….I thought I might die that night or something. I should have followed my gut and went home, but I didn’t. So anyway long story short I had a ******* HORRIBLE night. Really, it was beyond horrible. I’m not going to get into details but looking back on the entire night it makes the whole photo thing seem that much weirder. I dunno what it could have been….I almost think it was a ghost, most likely my father, that was sending me a sign. Sounds funny but I’m serious.
> 
> What else could explain all four of those pics?
> 
> WM


http://www.myspace.com/warmachine170nhb


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

XitUp said:


> LoL, from his myspace page the day after he got arrested:
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/warmachine170nhb


Now he's making shit up for more attention. Damn, he's got a shit load of hotties leaving him comments. Lucky Bastard, too bad he's so stupid, he could have had it made if he'd just shut the **** up and stayed in the gym.


----------



## EbonGear (Dec 31, 2006)

Man I hope he can get his shit together, he's becoming the Ultimate Warrior of MMA.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm obviously going to comment on him being at a gay bar while in the fight....

"Hey War Machine those pants look like they're from the Gap!"

"Oh, it's on!"


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

So after reading his myspace thingy his blurry face in the pictures was his father sending him a sign that he's gay? Is that how it works? :dunno:

Other than that maybe his huge lips were actually coming into contact with the camera right where his face was when the pictures where being taken- hence the blurriness.

Either way interesting stuff.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

XitUp said:


> LoL, from his myspace page the day after he got arrested:
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/warmachine170nhb


LoL, it's called depth of field buddy..


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

War Machine has been nothing but Fail since Yoshida ended him


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

> I hate fake people, liars too...so if ur one of them, KILL YOURSELF! AND NO, YOU'RE NOT GONNA CHANGE ME INTO, SOME SQUARE ASS, 9-5 WORKING, ORDINARY GUY! IM A DIFFERENT BREED OF HUMAN! I DONT FOLLOW OR GO ALONG WITH THE CURRENT HYPE, I DO WHAT THE **** I WANT TO DO AND CAN CARE LESS WHAT ANYONE THINKS OF ME...IM A LEADER. NO, I DONT HAVE A BACK-UP PLAN...THEY ARE FOR LOSERS AND QUITTERS. THEY SET YOU UP FOR FAILURE, I'M GONNA ACHIEVE ALL OF MY GOALS. NO, FIGHTING HAS NOT MADE ME RICH....YET! AND I DONT REALLY CARE IF IT EVER DOES! I FIGHT...NOT BECAUSE I "LOVE THE SPORT" BUT BECAUSE THIS PROFESSION ALLOWS ME TO SURVIVE IN MODERN SOCIETY. WITHOUT IT ID STILL BE A PIRATE AND WOULD HAVE ENDED UP EITHER IN JAIL OR DEAD. THE ONE THING THAT I LOVE MOST ABOUT THE SPORT OF MMA IS THE COMRADERE THAT I HAVE GOTTEN OUT OF MY TRAINING PARTNERS. IT GIVES ME SOMETHING TO FIGHT FOR...I AM A FIRM BELEIVER IN "WAR" I BELEIVE THAT IT IS A NECESSARY PART OF LIFE AND IT HELPS NURTURE THE SOUL. THE SPORT OF MMA IS NOT "WAR" I DO NOT GET ANYTHING OUT OF IT. I DO NOT HATE MY OPPONENTS AND THERFORE, NO INNER PAIN OR AGGRESSION IS RELEASED....THIS SPORT, IS JUST THAT, A SPORT. MY SOUL YEARNS FOR REAL WAR... "THE FEELING I GET FROM DESTROYING MY ENEMY...IS FAR BETTER, THAN FEELING THE LOVE, OF EVEN THE MOST BEAUTIFUL WOMAN." AND BTW...WHEN I SPEAK OF "WAR" OR "ENEMIES" IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ANY COUNTRY OR POLITIC...I AM AGAINST MOST WAR OF THAT NATURE. REAL WAR IS FOUGHT BETWEEN THOSE WHO KNOW AND HATE EACHOTHER. ANYONE WHO HAS EXPERIENCED THIS...KNOWS ITS BEAUTY.


http://www.myspace.com/warmachine170nhb

Dude is deep.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

If he wants "WAR" then why doesn't he get off his ass and
join the "A-Team"?

B.A. Baracus, Hannibal, Face-Man and that other guy would show him the true meaning of "WAR".











:sign02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Seriously is this guy still roaming the streets? You know he is going to walk into a school one day and go ape shit right?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

What the hell is with this guy? Is he intent on staying in the press by any means necessary, or is he just crazy?

Either way, he's just pissing all that talent away. Sad stuff.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

vandalian said:


> What the hell is with this guy? Is he intent on staying in the press by any means necessary, or is he just crazy?
> 
> Either way, he's just pissing all that talent away. Sad stuff.


I would guess hes just a media whore.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Hey TMZ is reporting that Warmachine was arrested after trying to assault the securtity guards who were trying to escort him from a gay bar after he got into a fight.


Yeah saw that on TMZ last night. Don't ask why I was watching it, it was 4am it was either that or infomericals.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Biowza said:


> http://www.myspace.com/warmachine170nhb
> 
> Dude is deep.


HAHA well said


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

jeremy202 said:


> the first thing war machine should do is legally change his name back to jon koppenhaver


With the reputation he has made for himself, he'd be better off changing his name to something new that no one has heard of.

Of all the places to get arrested by a citizen -- a gay bar. Fitting for such a dickass.

He has sunk to seemingly rock bottom, he has nothing to lose, he loves attention, and wants everyone to believe he is a ruthless War Machine that lives for the thrill of combat. Meanwhile, everyone perceives him as a pathetic joke. All the makings of a mass murderer who would love to get the last laugh on society. He poses a threat in that regard.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

I'm ashamed to come from the same city as him.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Latest Myspace bulletin:



War Machine said:


> As you all know I post some very controversial bulletins, a few of which have effected my career in a very negative way. At this I feel the need to clear a few things up. First, I need to admit that my comment regarding Obama was completely out of line. In all sincerity I do not wish any harm done to the President and I realize that it was a very stupid thing to write so I am publicly apologizing to the President and to his supporters.
> 
> 
> In the beginning of my career it was brought to my attention (by some ignorant advisors, which I now realize) that my image as a professional fighter is more marketable if I am controversial. Controversy does grab attention. Part of creating that controversy is consistently saying things in a public format that I know will cause a reaction. Along with my loyal fans, I know that part of my popularity as a fighter is that people want to see me get my ass kicked. I knew that my Obama bulletin would gain me more fans as well as make a lot more people hate me and that was exactly the reaction I was going for. Obama is one of the most loved people in the country right now.
> ...


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

vandalian said:


> Either way, he's just pissing all that talent away. Sad stuff.


I'd say you are giving him a lot of credit using the word "talent" in a sentance describing "war machine" 


He's pretty much just a **** up that got 15 minutes of fame off TUF, and now he's trying to stretch that 15 minutes for all it's worth. I see a parking garage security job, or a Mcdonalds fry machine in his future.


----------

